# Guess these wheels!



## 86gti2fast (Apr 3, 2008)

I just picked these wheels up for my mk2 and they are missing the center caps and I don't know what these wheels are called. 

Does anyone know what these are called? Or does anyone have the center caps? 

Thanks :thumbup: 

 

These are all the markings on the wheels :thumbup:


----------

